# Ultimate B15 suspension setup



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

since i've already ordered my engine and paid for it, i figured i'd do my suspension in the time it takes to ship the motor (not counting the work i plan on doing to it before it's installed) 

right now, heres what im looking at 

Ground Control coilovers (w/ Eibach ERS Springs, still undecided on spring rates ... car will be autocrossing and dragracing...any suggestions?) 
KYB AGX or Koni Yellows? pros/cons of each? 
Energy Suspension bushing kit (want it, but dont know if i can afford the installation (need a lift) for them yet) 
Motivational bumpstops (need to check on availability, i'd like a set of their upper shock mounts too, but i don't know if i can afford them right now) 
Nismo FSTB 
rear sway bar (undecided on brand, maybe Nismo S/R-tune) 

any suggestions?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, read the sticky. can't use the AGXs unless you use B14 coilvoers with b13 front agx and b14 rear agx. read Kojima's garage.

full coilovers will be better anyways.


----------

